# USMLE Step 1



## aaslanowa

Hi guys,

I'm planning on starting to prepare for USMLE Step 1. If interested, drop me a line. Sooner is better. 
Best.


----------



## usmleisme

This are the most common and highly used resources that have been used by students to get 99 and 250+ on USMLE 1 exam.
I have used most of these resources and personally found them extremely helpful. If any1 of you is interested in getting these resources, I would love to help you out. I can help you get these resources for a very very cheap price. 
Even if you are confused with step 1 prep and half way thru and feel overwhelmed with resources. I can guide you with that. 
Please email me: usmleme at hotmail dot com for the following resources.
Q Banks:
USMLE World 2012
Kaplan Q Bank 2012
USMLERx Q Bank 2012
USMLE Easy Q Bank
Goljan Pathology Q Bank
All NBME forms with answers and explainations
Review courses:
Costanzo Physiology Videos
PASS Program Videos
Entire Najeeb Video Library
Pathoma 2012
Step 1 DIT 2012 
Step 2 DIT 2012
Solid Pharmacology 2012
Kaplan HY First Aid Videos 2012
USMLERx Express First Aid Videos 2012
Kaplan Live Classroom Anywhere Comprhensie Online Review Course 2012
Kaplan Internal Medicine Live Review
Kaplan Step 2 CK Live Question Based Review
Kaplan Step 1 Live Question Based Review (by Dr. Sattar- pathoma guy)
For more info on these resources please email me:
usmleme at hotmail dot com


----------

